# ewwww worms



## magic_girl (Apr 15, 2009)

my little bunny has little white small worms comeing out of her bum i don't know what kind of worm is it?my rabbits all stay outside in a shed is there something i can treat my rabbit with at home my vet do not treat rabbits is there something i can buy from the store like paste like horses use's.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

Probably pinworms. You can use Piperazine wormer or Ivermectin. Pinworms are difficult to completely eradicate so you may need treat over a period of time.

If possible, could you post some photos that I could use for 4-H educational programs?

Thanks!

Pam


----------



## magic_girl (Apr 15, 2009)

is Ivermectin the same stuff they use for horses this is the first time i had ever deal with worms


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

It is, but you need to be very careful with the dosage. Only a tiny smear of paste is needed. In rare cases, some rabbits experience a reaction from the Ivermectin.

You'll note a globs of worms expelled in about 3 days.

Pam


----------



## anneq (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a question - if you wanted to worm your rabbits (my 2 adults spend a lot of time outdoors) what age would one start the worming? I had picked up a bottle of Wazine at the feed store, but haven't put any in their drinking water yet.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd probably start at 12 weeks of age if the kits were not showing any earlier signs of infestation.

Pam


----------



## anneq (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks Pam


----------



## TexasMari (Apr 16, 2009)

I would double check and make sure the worms are not actually maggots.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 16, 2009)

I was just wondering anything you could suggest to ask a vet for to treat worms in rabbits, I'm going to ask for something to worm rabbits as mine are let roam in the garden during the day.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 16, 2009)

Panacur is what we use in the UK and I would guess it's used over in Ireland too.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Panacur is what we use in the UK and I would guess it's used over in Ireland too.


Thanks for that, How do you give it to the rabbit?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 16, 2009)

It's given orally.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> It's given orally.


Thanks for all the information. I will be going to the vets soon to get a rabbit spayed. So I'll ask for some.


----------



## dquesnel (Apr 16, 2009)

*TexasMari wrote: *


> I would double check and make sure the worms are not actually maggots.


I just wanted to re-post this as Maria has a good point, if it is maggots this is a medical emergency. You can check a photo online to confirm what they look like. If her bottom was dirty, or had some poop etc. stuck to it then it is more likely to attract maggots.


----------



## magic_girl (Apr 16, 2009)

there's no poop stuck to there bums it was a little bitty white worm i know what a maggot look like it was't a maggot. but thank's for helping.


----------



## magic_girl (Apr 16, 2009)

here is a pic not that good of a pic the white worms on the bum


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 16, 2009)

I bet Pam would like that picture for her project ; I think that is even grosser than Treasured Friends karla"s tapeworm :shock:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 17, 2009)

They look rather thick for pinworms, which are very thin and tapered at the ends. From the pictures, the appearance is more rice-like resembling tapeworm segments. You might want to take a sample in to the vet to see exactly what kind of worm it is, as there are a number of internal parasites that rabbits can contract.

You can also chose to go ahead and treat at home. Watch for worms being expelled in the feces within 3 days and see if you can get some clearer photos.

Pam





pinworm





tapeworm segment.


----------



## magic_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

hi pam if i use the horse paste Ivermectin do i use a pea size to treat the rabbits and bunnies the bunnies are 8 weeks old do i have to give it to all 12 of my rabbits. should i wash all of my cages out too.do worms make there poop kidney shaped not a normal round i have 2 bunnies are have sometimes round then the kidney shaped poop the bunnies only get pellets and water they don't get any hay . thank you pam for helping


----------



## pamnock (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes - I'm sorry that I didn't get to your PM yet - school has been a hectic nightmare.

Use a tiny smear for young bunnies. Clean out cages and feed dishes.

Remember, that in rare cases, some rabbits have as toxic reaction to Ivermectin. I would go ahead and treat all 12.

Pam


----------



## magic_girl (Apr 17, 2009)

thank you pam you help me out


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Panacur is what we use in the UK and I would guess it's used over in Ireland too.


I rang the vet and asked him for Panacur for worming rabbits and he said Panacur is aimed at cattle, Will I still get it to worm my rabbits?


----------

